# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ervaringen bijwerking Valdoxan (droge ogen)

## postma

Ik heb de Valdoxan vier maanden gebruikt. Mijn ervaring was positief. Echter, ik kreeg na enkele weken gebruik last van droge ogen. De klachten beginnen vlak voordat ik naar bed ga. In de eerste uren van de nacht zijn mijn ogen extreem droog. 

Ik heb de arts gevraagd of er iets bekend is over deze bijwerking. Het is bij de fabrikant niet bekend en de bijwerking staat niet in de bijsluiter. Het is dus mogelijk dat de klachten los staan van de Valdoxan. 

Inmiddels ben ik gestopt met de medicatie, maar de klachten houden aan. Dat maakt het verband tussen de twee minder waarschijnlijk, maar volgens mijn arts is het ook niet uit te sluiten.

Is er iemand die deze ervaring deelt?

----------

